# Deleting pictures



## Caribou (Dec 19, 2008)

I know this must be simple, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to delete something once I have posted it. Can someone tell me what I am probably stupidly missing? 

-Bou


----------



## Emil (Dec 19, 2008)

Caribou said:


> I know this must be simple, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to delete something once I have posted it. Can someone tell me what I am probably stupidly missing?
> 
> -Bou



Click on your "contol panel". Then click on "submissions" on the left side of the screen under the heading "management". There should be an option to delete it under the submission I believe. Its either that, or you have to click the submission first.


----------

